# I gave my phone # to a handsome stranger!



## anvp (Jan 31, 2012)

My SA has been so much better (because I haven't been in school- which is where it's the worst, being around my peers). 

Anyways, the other day I walked into a restaurant and gave my phone number to a guy who I'd seen working there a couple of times. I didn't even know his name, but he had come into the store where I work the day before, and caught my interest. I had nothing to lose, so I made myself do it!

I waited til he was done waiting on a customer, and introduced myself. I told him I thought he was handsome, and didn't want an opportunity to pass by. I handed him my number, and said that I hoped we could hang out sometime! 

He texted me a few days later, and said that I had made his day/ and 'mad props for being that courageous.' We're going to get together this weekend


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Well done for doing that! Especially as you have SA, it took a lot of courage! :clap:boogie:high5
That would have made my day also, but I doubt any girl looks at me as a handsome stranger lol.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Dude that's awesome! Good job! Shows that when you get out of your comfort zone and do something ballsy it can pay off! Have fun on your date and update us!


----------



## SomniferumPapi (Nov 29, 2012)

anvp said:


> He texted me a few days later, and said that I had made his day/ and 'mad props for being that courageous.' We're going to get together this weekend


Damn props to you foreal! that was mega courageous of you, you literally did it with full-confidence. Plus you took control of the situation, since its not true that "guys must approach first". Definitely a great example for this forum. Well done.


----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

I am speechless, well done!!! Wish I had the same amount of courage!


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

He's such a lucky guy  Good job!


----------



## anvp (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks, everyone! I'll update and let you know how it went. It's actually my first real 'first date' after getting out of a 5 year relationship... so hopefully that confidence lasts through the weekend!


----------



## 123destiny (Feb 28, 2013)

Very nice, I look forward to hearing your updates.

Jon


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

i hope he isnt a psychopath 
you know how the movies are....


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Sin said:


> when will it be my turn for a girl to hand me her number?


aha, i wouldnt hold ur breath lol

thats awsome OP  keep us update


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow!

That is awesome- even for a very confident, non-SA person that would be a challenge.

Congrats


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

That is *so* brave of you! You did a very very very good job, I'm proud of you. Even though I don't know you!


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

a good example of hot guys dont need to do anything to get laid


----------



## da kewliest (Jan 22, 2013)

so anyways guys, I was at work and this girl told me I was handsome and gave me her phone number. I texted her later, so any advice now?opcorn


.....you see what I did there?:wink


BTW HAPPY ST PATRICKS DAY TO EVERYONE:ditto(damnit had to choose this guy cuz hes the only green one rawrrrrrr!!!)


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I wish more women did this, because in my almost 31 years of existence no woman have ever given me their number in public. I hate being fugly.


----------



## Jay-Son (Dec 18, 2008)

That took some serious stones...great job and hope it pays off


----------



## anvp (Jan 31, 2012)

We went bowling for a few hours today. He paid for me and my drink  There was never any awkwardness, and I had a lot of fun. He seemed to enjoy it too, and we talked about second date possibilities at the end, so now I play the waiting game!

I know dating 'experts' say to wait for the guy to contact you after the first date, and to not even text to say say thanks, etc. As much as I'd like for him to lead and plan the next date, I'm not going to wait around and expect him to do so. We'll see!


----------



## 123destiny (Feb 28, 2013)

The only 'expert' of your life is you. 

Sounds like you had a great time and enjoyed the results of your effort. Keep at it 

Jon


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

My older sister's friend handed me her number once. I took her out on a date, it was awkward and embarrassing and she made fun of me later on for being shy and quiet.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


> My older sister's friend handed me her number once. I took her out on a date, it was awkward and embarrassing and she made fun of me later on for being shy and quiet.


..Um..well that kinda.. blows!:um


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Daveyboy said:


> ..Um..well that kinda.. blows!:um


Yeah, it was my first date too at 21 years old and it was horrible. She was prudish and mean and she thought she was all that. I hate her now lol.


----------



## Anarchy81 (Mar 13, 2013)

I think even people who don't have SAD would find it hard to do something like that  Keep us posted on how it goes...


----------



## anvp (Jan 31, 2012)

The whole 'waiting for him to contact me' is a hassle! I guess I've never been in the situation of being blown off after the first date, so if that's what this is, I better figure it out! I know it's only been two days since, but I texted him yesterday thanking him for a fun time, basically, and no response. When I feel like it's not a good fit with someone, I've straight up told them so. It's a lot more mature than just trying to fade out from their life. And more polite, too. I'm aware I'm thinking too much into it, but I guess that's anxiety! haha


----------



## Maxine79 (Mar 9, 2013)

Well done and see what else happens!!

Sel x


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

give it a few more days before you take it as blowing you off. people are busy etc.

he could be nervous also


----------



## anvp (Jan 31, 2012)

So I left my phone at home while at work today. I knew I'd be checking it every half hour, and just be disappointed/pissed off seeing no response. Well I just got home from work and found a text from him earlier this afternoon! He said he "had a great time and can't wait to hang out again!"


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

Aww!  I wish i had the guts to do something like that!


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

anvp said:


> So I left my phone at home while at work today. I knew I'd be checking it every half hour, and just be disappointed/pissed off seeing no response. Well I just got home from work and found a text from him earlier this afternoon! He said he "had a great time and can't wait to hang out again!"


see, and you thought he blew you off! congrats !

plan a 2nd date and have a fun time!


----------

